# How to start a rabbitry?



## lschaafsma (Jan 27, 2015)

I am looking for some information on starting a rabbitry. Specifically holland lops and polish dwarfs. Both wonderful show/pets. 
I have had many rabbits in the past, but never pedigreed or registered.
I know that when I initially buy by buck and doe for breeding I need to make sure that they have a pedigree with at least three generations, but how do I go about getting the Kits a pedigree? 
I am just looking for some general information on how to start things up. 
Thanks


----------



## majorv (Jan 28, 2015)

For Polish, a good place to start looking for breeders is at a rabbit show close to you or you can go to the APRC, www.americanpolishrabbitclub.com, and get a list of breeders to contact. Your foundation stock should be the best quality you can afford. Get a copy of the SOP (Standard of Perfection) from ARBA so you know what qualities to look for in the breed you decide on. You wouldn't register the offspring until they turn 6 months. Usually there are registrar's at shows and that's who does the paperwork. We don't register all of our rabbits, but some do. We prefer to let them grow, see how they show and if they're of good show quality and/or start producing nice offspring then we'll register them. When they get 3 or more legs we usually will apply for a 'grand champion' certificate for them.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 28, 2015)

There are many ways to get pedigrees for the offspring. Kintraks is the one we use. All you do is use the mom and dad and their first two generations. Its not too bad but first other things should be considered. 

Being a rabbit hobbyist for breeding.and show is not always glamorous. Death is something we have to deal with eventually and as much as it hurts you always have to be able to look at the bright side. Mistakes will also be made and it is so hard to learn them the hard way. Do as much research as you can before breeding and of course we are always here to help with any questions. 

Definitely look at getting the standards of perfection and knowing the breeds you would like to get. My advice is start with one breed first and once comfortable then get the second. Both Hollands and polish have very competitive animals. You can easily spend a pretty penny on each (especially Hollands). Knowing the breed and what you should look for in a show quality animal will avoid any undesirable purchases.


----------



## lschaafsma (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks so much for responses. 
I am definitely going to take things slow and won't be starting for at least another year. I love doing research and absolutely won't start until I am well informed. 
As for getting the pedigreed, Do you need to have the pedigree "Registered" somewhere? So that people can look up the rabbit? 
Also, Does anyone know of rabbits shows in ontario Canada? 
Thanks


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 29, 2015)

You don't have to have the pedigree available to the world or anyone except serious buyers. It's actually not recommended to have personal info (pedigree, registered number, and gc number) for a rabbit available because people may steal that information. 

You can register a rabbit but in the show world To some breeders it doesn't mean alot. We register and GC ours because we want to but you don't necessarily have to

Also here's the website where you should be able to find more info for shows in Canada
http://www.drcba.ca/


----------



## AbbottRabbitry (Jan 29, 2015)

Kintracs is only free up to 100 rabbits then you have to pay its easier to create on in Microsoft word


----------



## majorv (Feb 1, 2015)

If you only want something to print pedigrees then Word is fine. The 100 rabbit limit includes any previous generations you need to enter to build the pedigree, so it can add up quick; however, if you have very many rabbits then software may be the way to go. You can track finances, matings, births, health, etc. Kintraks is just one available, but it has a lot of features and very reasonably priced compared to, say, Evans.


----------



## ladysown (Feb 1, 2015)

sent you a PM with some details.


----------

